# Eating dirt



## Larry (Jun 20, 2008)

I appears my donks occasionally eat dirt. They have a salt block with minerals, so is this normal??


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 21, 2008)

Eating dirt....not sure if mine eat dirt but they love to eat roots and dig in the dirt...they also love to eat pine trees






Waiting to hear from someone else about the dirt thing!


----------

